

Live Blogging the Making of a Node.js Twitter Clone - travisglines
http://www.travisglines.com/web-coding/lets-make-a-twitter-clone-in-node-js

======
tsigo
Is your GitHub repo a bit behind the live site? I'm noticing you can go to
nodrr.com/some_username and view a user's messages, but I don't see anything
in the code that provides that route.

------
travisglines
Whats a good software to do the live screencast?

~~~
ummnumm
CamTwist

~~~
travisglines
Hmmm ... I feel like the setup is too much for tonight, maybe I'll make a
screencast another time. Getting a twitter clone solid tonight'll be a serious
challenge w/o screencasting it.

~~~
dchest
Take screenshots from time to time, and then make a timelapse video when you
finish.

~~~
travisglines
Will do.

------
noagendamarket
Cool Idea. lets see if I can get you some followers :)

------
travisglines
check it out: <http://www.nodrr.com>

some of the very basic stuff is there now

------
RossDM
Nice! Also, you should tweet your progress ;)

~~~
travisglines
I was thinking about that but I literally have no followers ... @travisglines

------
coreyrecvlohe
Excellent, looking forward to the progress!

------
icey
A livestream would be pretty cool too

------
ummnumm
Yea, do a live screencast of this!

------
sohin
I barelly can stand the facebook and you force me to login w/ that shit...
Please not.

------
phlux
You should tweet each line of code.

~~~
travisglines
haha, I'd spend more time on twitter than coding

